# The Passion Shots



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

These are what I consider the best of some macro shots of a passionflower I found yesterday. It was way too bright to be shooting flowers (about 1 p.m.) AND the particular spot where I found this is a plaza in the downtown area that is ALWAYS windy. Yesterday was kinda windy everywhere, and so on the plaza it was especially windy. There were also some hibiscus flowers I'd wanted to work with, but it was just too, too windy for them. This little passionflower (the only one left out of four I'd seen a couple of days before that) was at least down lower on the column where--sometimes--it was a bit protected from the wind.  I thought about waiting for a better day, but was afraid this last flower would be gone by then.

The last photo isn't a macro, but I included it here just as a view of the entire flower.










The full flower:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2012)

Shots 1 and 2 are pretty cool to look at. I "think" I might like to see the first shot cropped down a bit, at the top...that negative space at the top is not helping really. The second shot is simply a *visual DELIGHT! *VERY enjoyable to look at.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

"Eye candy"!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! The second one is, by far, my favorite. 

Derrell, I think you're probably right about that first one--if I get a chance, I'll try cropping it and post it to see if it's an improvement or not.  I also have a slightly different version of that same basic photo, and I may revisit using it instead.  Can't remember now what I liked better about the one I ended up using.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 24, 2012)

Which lense/lenses did you use? Did you use a tripod?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

#1... <Swoon!>


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie! Glad you like it! 



4meandthem said:


> Which lense/lenses did you use? Did you use a tripod?


I used the amazing, fun and addictive Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro lens, no tripod.  I usually use diffused flash, but I didn't have my DIY diffuser with me, so these did have flash, but at the lowest possible output I felt like I could get away with. Really needed the diffuser!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Thanks, Charlie! Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reminds me of a lovely sea anemone... one of my favorite underwater critters! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to agree with Derrels comments.

Nice job!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 24, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Thanks! The second one is, by far, my favorite.




Me too!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Charlie! Glad you like it!
> ...



Yea, that's what it makes me think of too! I just love passionflowers because they are so unusual--they were harder to shoot well than I thought they would be, though.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have to agree with Derrels comments.
> 
> Nice job!



Thanks, Bitter!  I'm going to experiment some more with that first shot, but it may be a day or two before I get a chance to do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Thanks, Charlie! Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.... what?!?!?  Didn't you just get a three-legger?!!?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! The second one is, by far, my favorite.
> ...



Thanks! I was gonna just "like" this instead of replying to it...but...I can't "like" you again!!  I'm not getting the "like" text to show up, JUST on your post! I can "like" anyone else's post, but not yours...isn't that weird??

Anyway, I "like" your comment, I just can't "like" it. :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Charlie! Glad you like it!
> ...



:lmao: Yep, but old habits die hard, sparky!! 
Actually, I hadn't planned on shooting these the day I did it; I'd planned to check them out again and then bring my tripod (AND my diffuser) with me to work the next day. But when I went to look at them, I discovered that there was only ONE left, when just days before there had been several. So, I was afraid to wait another day just to have the tripod, and then discover that this one had fallen off too.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2012)

Cropped version of #1:  Better? Worse? I'm still undecided.





Here's one more:

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/24369838@N07/7644505364/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2012)

Bumpity Bump.

Hey you there. Yes, you. I know you're here, reading this. Now don't just go away, make a comment.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Bumpity Bump.
> 
> Hey you there. Yes, you. I know you're here, reading this. Now don't just go away, make a comment.



If frogs had pockets, they'd carry guns so they wouldn't be afraid of snakes.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Bumpity Bump.
> ...



  You crack me up.  I KNEW I was opening myself to comments that had absolutely nothing to do with the photos the way I worded that.  Even started to change it--then I thought, meh, who cares?


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

Wooohooo....... Nice job. I like the second one. Keep going girl!! It looks like you are having fun!!


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with the second! That's awesome!


----------

